# Smithwick



## J Lazy H (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi all,
I have a longbow you may enjoy seeing. It's a Smithwick Citation 46# 28" 69". S/N 292.
I bought this bow over 40 years ago. Have taken several deer with it and a few elk. This year I shot a nice lion. The history on this bow is really cool. It was Made in 1952 by Tom Jennings at that time he was with S&J Archery which was under the umbrella of Fred Bear. It still shoots as true as any of my new bows.' The first picture it is the second from the left. If anyone has any more information about this bow please pass it along.
























This is the little lion


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I did not think S&J Archery and/or Tom Jennings was connected with Bear Archery until Bear purchased the assets of Jennings Compound Bow from a bank in 1972 after Jennings lost their license to manufacture compound bows under the Allen patent.


----------



## J Lazy H (Oct 15, 2008)

Where can I find documentation on that? I bought my bow on my 21st birthday and I'm 61 now. My understanding was this took place in 1952. If it was 1972 it's still a great bow. Here is a site that is worth looking over.
http://www.countryplans.com/vintage_farm//archery/recurvebow.pdf


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

tom had his own bow bussiness while writing for the archery world mag,the man who owned s&j archery now owns a gun store in san jose,cal. read about tom jennings(google it)


----------



## BOWWINCH (Oct 17, 2006)

What are the Smithwick longbows worth? What is the approximate age of this bow? I have a long bow that has the front side in white with Smithwick logo on the bottom. The back side looks like a honeycomb laminate. There is no grip cutout. It is wrapped in leather.


----------

